# getting work in Singapore?



## bigbuzz1963 (Mar 14, 2012)

hi, i am moving to Singapore soon with my wife and 2 kids (6 and 13)...I have a job already and will (hopefully) be earning ok so no worries about supporting the family...but...my wife wants also to work once the kids are sorted out with school...what kind of work would it be possible for her to find there? I don't think she cares what it is as long as she has something to do!!!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

a caveat: those days of "any job is okay" are pretty much gone and for spouses of EP holders are not allowed to do 'general work' unlike years ago.

If you need a job, to obtain an Employment pass, the MOM people have to be convinced that the person is worth it .. 

It is better if you give some idea of her background.


----------



## Jimmy1978 (Mar 21, 2012)

It would help if you could give us bit more info for her background. They've tighten the rules recently on foreign labor requirements. IE higher educational qualification, starting salary.


----------

